# air bag light flashes



## cashthis (Mar 30, 2004)

1994 altima with 176,000kms airbag light just started to flash every two seconds. what does this mean?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

either the fuse went out or there is something wrong with the airbag sensors. check the fuse first. if it is ok, then get the sensors checked out by the dealer.


----------



## cashthis (Mar 30, 2004)

Coco said:


> either the fuse went out or there is something wrong with the airbag sensors. check the fuse first. if it is ok, then get the sensors checked out by the dealer.


thanks


----------

